# Maybe AEC!!!



## pascalemt (13 Apr 2010)

Hi, 
Yes this is another personal story. My name is Pascale and I am from Shawinigan, Qc. I applied to be an aerospace controller in October 2009. After a week I applied, I did the aptitude test, the interview and the med test. I did very well during the interview. The man said I was one of the best he heard (I was very proud), but he must wait for the medical results.

The medical test was very complicated. I had very very bad eyes so the med. tech. highly recommended me to get the laser eyes surgery as soon as I can. I also have an allergy to mussel and I had asthma when I was a kid. I never had asthma crisis. 7 days after I met him, I got the eyes surgery. For the allergy, I did the needle test. I have a slight allergy to mussel but I don’t need an epipen (the man at the CFRC said that they don’t accept anyone with an epipen). After, I did the methacholine test for asthma. The result is: I don’t have asthma but I have slight asymptomatic bronchial hyperactivity and I don’t need medication (I didn’t have medication before). 

 After waiting 6 months (because of the eyes surgery), I went back to the CFRC a week ago. They said I have 70% to be accepted. 

Next Friday, I will do the blood and urine tests. 

So this is my story.

Sorry if I make mistakes, English is not my first language. 

Pascale  :camo:


----------



## pascalemt (5 May 2010)

Hi,
Update: Last time I talked with the tech med, he told me I have to wait max 2 months to get the answer from Ottawa. So now, the only thing I have to do is waiting..... 

I applied in sept 2009 and he said the next QMBO  (french platoon) is on sept 6th.

So with me luck


----------



## pascalemt (20 May 2010)

Update:

I called today to know if the CFRC got news from Ottawa. They told me that everything was fine. Ottawa approuved my medical tests. They mailed my fill to Toronto to get the Air factors. In 2 weeks, I will have the official answer


----------



## owa (27 May 2010)

pascalemt said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> I called today to know if the CFRC got news from Ottawa. They told me that everything was fine. Ottawa approuved my medical tests. They mailed my fill to Toronto to get the Air factors. In 2 weeks, I will have the official answer



that's awesome man.  dedication!


----------



## TruckerJeff (27 May 2010)

I think the "man" is a women  (pascalE)

my wife is going trough the process too....she told her she had asthma as a kid but didn't have an episode since she was 10 years old and they still told her she still had to go see her doctor and do the test.........The doctor told her he didn't understands why they get people do get tested for asthma even after 20+ years without any episodes.....

BTW your English is pretty good!


----------



## pascalemt (27 May 2010)

Thank Owa!!! As soon as I have the answer from the CFRC, I will update the forum. 

You are right Themouse, the "man" is a woman  

The process takes time. They are very strict and they look for everything just in case. The only thing I can say is your wife has to be patience if she really wants this job. She will probably be fine with the asthma if she doesn't have problem with it anymore!! Good luck!!! 

Pascale


----------



## TruckerJeff (27 May 2010)

thx...she is fine...it's like the doc told her, don't mention it if it's more than 10-15 years old...apparently they called everything asthma back then :blotto:


----------



## pascalemt (27 May 2010)

Did she apply for the Reg or the Reserve?


----------



## TruckerJeff (27 May 2010)

reserves....we're in Halifax (I work at CFB Shearwater) and she doesn't want to go on ship.....(can't say that I blame her :-\) she'll probably CT next time we get posted....

Bonne chance dans ta future carrière!!!


----------



## pascalemt (27 May 2010)

Merci! À vous aussi!


----------



## Runnalls (7 Jun 2010)

Pascale I'm sure we will cross paths, Ive been accepted into AEC myself and go to St Jean on September 6.

I assume you will do your NAV can training after that in Cornwall where we will most likely be working together!


----------



## pascalemt (7 Jun 2010)

Hi Runnalls,
Nice to meet someone who applies in this trade. 
I am still waiting from Toronto, but if everything is fine, the BMOQ starts on september 6th (french platoon). I called last week, and the CFRC said they don't know why it takes so much time. Are you in the french platoon? As you said, after St-Jean, the AEC go to Cornwall. I am curious to know when did you get the call?


----------



## TimBit (7 Jun 2010)

Depending on what stream you get... you will wait before Cornwall. ON top of that, Pascale, you might go to second language trg. That being said, best of luck to you both!


----------



## Runnalls (14 Jun 2010)

pascalemt said:
			
		

> Hi Runnalls,
> Nice to meet someone who applies in this trade.
> I am still waiting from Toronto, but if everything is fine, the BMOQ starts on september 6th (french platoon). I called last week, and the CFRC said they don't know why it takes so much time. Are you in the french platoon? As you said, after St-Jean, the AEC go to Cornwall. I am curious to know when did you get the call?



I havent received the official call yet but I've emailed the recruiter and he gave me the date I will start (Sep 6) and said that the person managing my file was sick and on vacation so it would be a while before I received the official call 

I'll be on the English Platoon myself but I'm sure our paths will cross.  I'm easy to pick out if you get a chance to say 'bonjour' ...I'll be the tallest and biggest guy there by a mile   

After St-Jean there is a considerable delay before we head to Cornwall, and as TimBit mentioned you may require second language training as AEC is all English based.  We have to go through OJT and some Distance Learning ahead of Cornwall.


----------



## pascalemt (18 Jul 2010)

Update:

I finally got news from Toronto about the Air Factor. They told me I can't have my trade because I have too much red cells in my blood. The person who called me offered me Logistics Officer, but I have to do an update at the CFRC. Next week, I will have the update, and then I will be on the merit list. I know Logistics Officer is close, so maybe I will wait unstill April to start at St-Jean.

I am not disappointed because I didn’t get my first choice. I think Logistics Officer is interesting and it will be easier for me because I graduated from a business school.  :nod:


----------

